# Stock Market Talk



## evoke (23 Apr 2004)

I think we should have a thread just for talking about what is going on in the market and people think the next  big share surge like ELAN is going to Happen?????

What does anyone think???????????


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Apr 2004)

Hi evoke

This has been discussed many times before. Have a look at Posting Guideline No.12 and you will see why we consider it inappropriate:

12) We don't discuss individual shares:
You won't find any messages suggesting investing in CRH or asking if AIB is a good investment. It is not the purpose of Askaboutmoney. We don't facilitate stock tipping or speculation about the future performance of individual shares. There are many other forums which discuss individual shares: Sharewatch, The Motley Fool, etc, etc . . .


----------

